# Craftsman Weedwacker, Bogging?



## BGGREEN (Jun 18, 2008)

O.K. I found this Weedwacker in my father-in-laws shed. I picked it up and found that the fuel lines were rotted off in tank and cracked up every were else. It is a Craftsman...Model # 358.798420.............Looks like it is only a few years old. Says 16 inch 21cc on guard. O.k. so I replaced fuel lines and now when it runs it has a hard time staying running. Runs like crap cold. Takes awhile to start. Warms up it will run fine for about 3 minutes then die. And we repeat cycle all over again. Also I can't see any fuel in primer bulb when pumping. Also fuel keeps dripping out that breather hole in gas cap. The one question I do have is when I ran the fuel lines into tank I could not tell how deep to run them in tank because old ones were rotted off? There is a small line and a bigger line both going into tank. I just ran both lines to bottom of tank so they would both be submerged? I think I have fuel lines run right off of carb? I will check back with you folks 6-18-08 Wednesday night at 7:00 or so.:drunk:


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The larger diameter line is a return hose and only needs to go into the tank about a 1/4" or so. The smaller line is the fuel pickup hose and should have the weighted fuel pickup filter on the end of it, there should be enough fuel hose for the filter to reach both sides of the tank. The weighted filter follows the fuel in the tank when the unit is turned on either side.

It's possible that if the trimmer has been sitting up very long that the carburetor will need to be cleaned and rebuilt, diaphragms may be stiff.


----------



## BGGREEN (Jun 18, 2008)

Wow, I have the fuel filter on the big line and the smaller one going way deep in the tank! I will switch it over 6-19-08 and report back to let you know if that fixed it. I will let you know about 9:15 pm that night!!!


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Make sure you have the fuel lines hooked up to your carburetor correctly also.

small line with filter attached goes to the fuel inlet on the carburetor. On the other side of the carburetor by the adjustment screws there should be a hose that goes to the suction side of the primer bulb assembly, the discharge side of the primer bulb should have the larger return line back to the fuel tank.


----------



## BGGREEN (Jun 18, 2008)

O.k. I just did as you said and it started on first pull!!! So now it runs great but fuel is just dripping out that weep hole on cap like crazy. Just drips once every 5-6 seconds.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

BGGREEN said:


> O.k. I just did as you said and it started on first pull!!! So now it runs great but fuel is just dripping out that weep hole on cap like crazy. Just drips once every 5-6 seconds.


The check valve in the cap is bad or missing, it is supposed to vent air into the tank but not let any fuel out. You just need to replace the fuel cap.


----------



## BGGREEN (Jun 18, 2008)

O.K. until I can get a cap I just glued hole closed and it runs great. I just take cap off every 5 minutes of operation or so to keep pressure in tank good. Thanks for all your help. This weedwacker cost me $20.00 instead of buying a new one for $130.00 All I had to do was buy some fuel line, spool assembly, & spring!


----------

